# do you actually enjoy puppy breath.



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well i ask because thismorning while onyx was laying next to me (i was sleeping on my side which means onyx is his side facing me with one paw wrapped around me and his head on the same pillow as me i never catch him doing this cuz he is always at the end of the bed when i first fall asleep i wake up and he is right therelol) well his face was very close to mine his mouth was right on top of my nose i noticed his lips smell like puppy breath for some reason. it made me wish he was lil wrinkly pup again i think puppy breath is so cute...may sound odd but everyone is a little odd if you think about it. well anyway just wonder how manny of you actually like puppy breath and or think it is cute in some way shape or form?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hell yeah... nothing like it


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I LOVE puppy breath. I miss when Peanut was all small and scrunchy:woof:


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Puppy breath is the best thing about a new puppy! Heaven knows it doesn't take long for the hard work to start. LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

maybe it's a girl thing???

I LOVE PUPPY BREATH. When we picked out our new puppy (coming home this Sunday!!! Maybe next Tuesday.... either way... yayyy!!), on our way home I was like.. WHOOHOO PUPPY BREATH!!!!!

I'm a lil weird though and I get breathed on my old smelly dog mouths all day long.. puppy breath is like heaven compared to some of the dog mouths that we have coming into the grooming shop. We have a dog that when she comes in she stinks out the WHOLE basement. like, literally... our shop area, and the family room on the other side, and the exercise room, and the stairs.... oh gosh, you can smell her coming from miles away. I also thought about puppy breath today when I was trimming an older lhasa's nails today cuz he was breathing heavily in my face and it was SICK and his teeth were like brownish/black... i shall brush my doggies teeth faithfully because of him hahhaha.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I like puppy breath too unless you have a shit eater like diamond then it always smells rank lmao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope puppy breath stinks that smell makes me sick LOL ..


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh boy I just love it love it love it and I dread the day when Faith loses her puppy breath!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I LOVE puppy breath! If they could bottle it up and sell it in pet stores I might consider buying it. Not like perfume, but OMG I love the smell of a brand new puppies' breath, nothing in the world like it!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Oh boy I just love it love it love it and I dread the day when Faith loses her puppy breath!


awh they grow up before you know it i hate to say it but it will be gone as fast as it came or so it unfortunately seems that way. i remember when onyxes left one day it was there the next day he yawned in my face and no puppy breathsure it had already gone faint but thats still better then completely gone i was so dissapointed that day i had to say hello to yucky dog breath.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

puppy breath rules everytime i smell coffee i think of puppies (dont ask me why but its true, i love puppys and their breath and wrinkle and blue puppy eyes

nothing better then a new puppy


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

ill take puppy breath anyday over lexis breath now it always smells like fish to me


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

I LOVE puppy breath...I hate when it starts going away. This is weird but I love to sniff their lil mouths lol :woof:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

frufru-dog said:


> puppy breath rules everytime i smell coffee i think of puppies (dont ask me why but its true, i love puppys and their breath and wrinkle and blue puppy eyes
> 
> nothing better then a new puppy


I also think of puppy breath with coffee. I know its wierd but Peanut's ears almost have a similar smell...even at 1 year old. His ears have never been dirty


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> I also think of puppy breath with coffee. I know its wierd but Peanut's ears almost have a similar smell...even at 1 year old. His ears have never been dirty


i also think of coffee to me puppy breath smells like dunkin donuhts and 7/11


----------

